# septum ring- yes or no?



## breatheonbeat (Sep 16, 2014)

i used to have my septum pierced. i think the hole is actually still there/open.
  i'm wondering, should i stick it back in? i miss it! is it super lame now to have it done? am i too old?! (26)

  i liked it because i could flip it up and no one would know (which is great at work!)

  old old pic


----------



## LorraineER (Jan 16, 2016)

Personally I don't think 26 is too old for anything appearance related you could think of!
& I say go for it.   It's not like a tattoo that you're stuck with forever, piercings can always be removed and usually heal up with time.  
I'm 32 & I have snake bite double lip piercings and I'm thinking of getting a septum or my nostril re-done.  
My "aunt & uncle" (not blood related) are in their 50s and they are old school punk & rock fans, still wearing all black with their piercings and tatts and leather jackets.  They don't look ridiculous either,  their style is such a part of them and their personality that it works.


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 16, 2016)

Yesss, do it! I have my septum still pierced and I'm 25. I really like it and I just hide it for work.


----------

